# Small flea-sized bugs coming out of our pipes?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Drain flies. There's other names I've heard them called, but I'd have to be an entomologist to be sure. 

Clean your drains. It might help to use different soap that breaks down easier. Don't pour grease down the drains either. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/drain-flies-c-146.html

Liquid Plumber gel helps, but it may eat your pipes. I was renting an apartment and I had to put duct tape over the overflow hole in the bathroom sink. The landlady finally got a plumber in there to snake/root the drains, and I replaced the exposed P-trap myself when he was gone. No more bugs until the bottom of the sink rotted out. Sink was replaced 2 months later (yeah, priorities) and I moved shortly after.


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

So you think even though our home is only about 8 months old that the drains could already have these things? Or does age not really matter?


----------

